# How do I get rid of microbubbles?



## Ocean (Nov 20, 2014)

I have a freshwater aquarium with microbubbles coming from my hob filters. I don't know if it will go away after awhile.. but I was wondering if anyone had experienced this before and found a solution. Thanks


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Hello,
I think the bubbles are a feature of HOB filters used to oxigenate the water.


----------



## Ocean (Nov 20, 2014)

Ya I guess I'll just get use to it.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Raise the water level so the water slides straight into the water without "falling" through the air, that may help reduce the bubbling effect. I have also slipped a piece of plastic or even used a plastic bag to create a "slide" from the HOB into the water a way to reduce noise & bubbles. 

If height above the water is not the issue, then a piece of foam or sponge at the outflow can help trap some of the bubbles.

Good luck.

Anthony


----------

